# Looking to Hire a GM to run games in Lawrence, Kansas



## malichai (Jan 3, 2004)

As the topic said, I'm looking to hire a GM to run games for my employees and for myself and my partners. 

At this point, I'm looking to interview prospective GMs, and we have no set deadline for when we would like to start. 

Some notes about us and the position:

You'd be expected to run at least twice a month as long as schedules worked out. Scheduling would be semi-negotiable, but would need to fall on a Saturday or Sunday, and couldn't start before 1 PM. Optimally, we'd like you to run every week, schedules permitting.

All books and materials are provided, though said material would remain the property of myself or of our LLC. In addition, all food and beverages would be provided while you game. 

In order of priority, the games you'd be running would be Shadowrun, Battletech, and D&D 3.5, depending on the group's mood. You don't need to discount yourself just because you aren't familiar with the settings. I would provide you with the background material (which would include required reading of a few novels for Shadowrun and Battletech). Perhaps other games in the future. 

We're still attempting to come up with a fair pay scale, though we will be paying no less than $13 an hour (not including preparation). Though if you
run a fun 6-7 hour game every week, we'd pay you at least $100 a session. Depending on your longevity with the group, receiving benefits isn't out of the question, as we do offer health insurance and 401k plans to our other employees. 

The group you'd be running games for are between 26 and 32, and myself and my business partner are both semi-retired. We're socially well adjusted and have excellent hygiene, and we'd expect the same of our GM.   

This is a job, and even though it would only be a part-time job, we would expect you to treat it as such. If things don't work out, we won't waste much time in looking for someone else. You would be running the house rules that we use, when/if we use them, and our interpretation of rules when/if such arose. Despite how all that might sound, we really are a nice, friendly group of guys. The point is though, you'd need to tailor the games to us, which means pleasing my partner, a role-player, and myself, who wants to kick some butt and blow things up. 

If interested, please send an e-mail to me at rian@easyfafsa.com and tell me a bit about yourself.


----------

